# cordless drill auger set up, what do you think?



## jjc155

Hey guys. My bad shoulders and rheumatoid arthritis are becoming too much of a bare to drill holes by hand, even early season when its "thin." I'm a bucket sitter and pull a Glide Lite sled when I'm out 90% of the time so weight/size issues come into play. The other 10% I'm with buddies who have ATV's and gas augers so there is no problem then.

Been doing a lot of research on using cordless drills for auger power and looks like there are some decent setups out there now.

I'm thinking of getting the Clam drill conversion plate and mounting my 5in Lazer auger on it ( i pretty much only fish for panfish and perch). Looks like i will need an extension too unless I want to kneel to drill holes, lol. I need a new drill anyways and looks like most people are using the Milwaukee Fuel 18v with about the best success .

Is anyone using this setup (or parts of it like the drill or the plate but different auger etc)? Anyone have any other ideas that would/may be better for my situation? Anything else that I need or "need" (lol) to make this work?

Thanks
J-


----------



## taizer

I wouldn't get the clam auger plate if you are trying to save weigh and using a 5"
5" should be fine with a good drill. and yeah extension is a good idea


----------



## scooter_trasher

I have a Milwaukee 28v 1/2' lithium maybe overkill, but regardless you want to either use a torque handle on the drill or run it left handed with the handle against your leg, they will just about rip your arm off when the auger catch's hard into the ice


----------



## 7mmsendero

You really don't need the plate for a 5 inch, but your drill needs a sturdy attachable handle. If you are good with buying the Milwaukee, then you'll be in great shape.

I use a drill with a 5 inch lazer a lot, it's great.


----------



## GoneFishin

Have 2 buddies with the lithium 18v+ drill/auger 4" and 6" setups neither have the Clam plate. They like em and use 'em a lot, only pain is keeping the batteries warm and they usually go through two batteries a trip if the ice is over a foot.

I too have shoulder problems so pull cords on gas augers and drilling through over a foot of ice with a hand auger was becoming difficult for me. 

On the other hand I bought the SM Electra uses 9ah batteries like ya use on your sonar unit comparatively cheap compared to lithium, weighs 26 - 28 lbs depending on auger size 6" - 8". Have drilled around 30 holes through 18" of ice with my 8" and it was still going strong, pull it around on my 1-man flip or a jet sled easily. It's also geared right for auger speed.

Unless you already have the drill or need one for other purposes, add up the cost for Clam plate /adapter, drill , auger, and extra high ah lithium battery and compare the price to an electric auger designed for the job. It's your choice but it was a no brainer for me.


----------



## jjt_3006

Check out the vexilar k-drill and The Milwaukee 18v fuel it weighs like 10 pounds.


----------



## jjc155

jjt_3006 said:


> Check out the vexilar k-drill and The Milwaukee 18v fuel it weighs like 10 pounds.


yea thats the one that I originally looked at, but then started thinking about saving some money by using my lazer instead of getting a new auger (the lazer is only 3 years old). 

Maybe I'll forgo the clam plate and save some weight and just run drill to auger/extention. 

I do "need" a new drill anyways, lol.

J-


----------



## 7mmsendero

GoneFishin said:


> Have 2 buddies with the lithium 18v+ drill/auger 4" and 6" setups neither have the Clam plate. They like em and use 'em a lot, only pain is keeping the batteries warm and they usually go through two batteries a trip if the ice is over a foot.
> 
> I too have shoulder problems so pull cords on gas augers and drilling through over a foot of ice with a hand auger was becoming difficult for me.
> 
> On the other hand I bought the SM Electra uses 9ah batteries like ya use on your sonar unit comparatively cheap compared to lithium, weighs 26 - 28 lbs depending on auger size 6" - 8". Have drilled around 30 holes through 18" of ice with my 8" and it was still going strong, pull it around on my 1-man flip or a jet sled easily. It's also geared right for auger speed.
> 
> 
> Unless you already have the drill or need one for other purposes, add up the cost for Clam plate /adapter, drill , auger, and extra high ah lithium battery and compare the price to an electric auger designed for the job. It's your choice but it was a no brainer for me.


Large interior pockets will keep the batteries warm.


----------



## taizer

no need to keep lithium batteries warm. I lay mine outside on the ice without any issues really.


----------



## Pointerguy

I can tell you the clam plate might weight a pound or two and that's it. The drill weighs more than the plate. Do what you want but if your wanting to build a nice light drill auger I would go with the clam auger plate. It's designed to take all the strain off the drill. The only strain is turning the auger. Also I talked with someone last year that bought the k drill and wasn't happy with the results. The mora augers work best with this setup also due to shaving the ice.
Good luck


----------



## scooter_trasher

jjt_3006 said:


> Check out the vexilar k-drill and The Milwaukee 18v fuel it weighs like 10 pounds.


that's not a bad deal considering the drill alone goes for 169
ouch cancel that 249 for the bit another 3 bills for the drill 549 ouch
I like the ice kicker with reduction gear for the money
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/ice-kicker-II-geared-portable-ice-fishing-auger-adapter-/151479021963?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2344da718b"]http://www.ebay.com/itm/ice-kicker-II-geared-portable-ice-fishing-auger-adapter-/151479021963?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2344da718b[/ame]


----------



## jjt_3006

The best part about the k-drill is it has a pilot tip. My mora liked to wonder around when starting a hole. With the k-drill I just sit it on the ice and pull the trigger no pushing or jerking.


----------



## ibthetrout

scooter_trasher said:


> that's not a bad deal considering the drill alone goes for 169
> ouch cancel that 249 for the bit another 3 bills for the drill 549 ouch
> I like the ice kicker with reduction gear for the money
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ice-kicker-II-geared-portable-ice-fishing-auger-adapter-/151479021963?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2344da718b


That ice kicker looks pretty cool and I bet I could make one too!


----------



## huntelad

Bought the ice master adapter and put on my 6 inch lazer auger, I've been drilling 20-30 holes on 6-12 inches of ice on one battery. I only got to my second battery once. I use makita 18 volt 3.0 amp li-on battery with handle attachment only time the torque started to hurt my wrist is when battery got low. Been out 5 times very happy so far.


----------



## Stand By

Clam plate will also keep the drill out of the slush and snow when you lay the auger down. Makes it nice to pull all the shavings out of the hole too. Running a Milwaukee with 8 inch Eskimo bit. Was gonna switch to the 6 inch if it had problems. Still have the 8 inch on it. Weight is nominal. I'm also starting to have shoulder and hip problems, this thing is great. If our winters produced 3 ft of ice on a regular basis, I may have went with gas, but ill take the quiet motor.


----------



## scooter_trasher

ibthetrout said:


> That ice kicker looks pretty cool and I bet I could make one too!


probably could with a used timing chain and gearset, the key is getting parts cheap


----------



## Stand By

Young can get sprockets and chain at tractor supply, but now you're losing the weight advantage of a cordless.


----------



## Fost

got the rigid 18 v hammer drill with 4a lithium about 10 days ago. Ice master conversion kit. 6 inch lazer. Drilled 35 holes last weekend and used 1/2 a battery. The only issue is it's harder to walk when I want to hang the bucket on the auger and put it over my shoulder. I'm thinking an extension may help as there would be a flat bar to lay on the shoulder instead of the auger. The auger pulls itself, no applied downforce needed at all. Does not wander, although that may be different when drilling on bare ice. Loving it.


----------



## jacktownhooker

just a tip...I never lay down my drill...always drill half a hole and let it stand up


----------



## sureshot006

jacktownhooker said:


> just a tip...I never lay down my drill...always drill half a hole and let it stand up


I've seen them stuck in the ice... you may be the next king Arthur lol


----------



## scooter_trasher

taizer said:


> I dont look at the price of the drill as anything really since you will use the drill at home. At least for me thats the case. i could understand if you never use a drill.





ibthetrout said:


> That is where I am at with this. I have an old 8" eskimo auger and a 12v dewalt drill/driver, and a small motorcycle battery that I take out for my fish finder. I keep looking at it think I could take that drill apart and mount just what I needed. I know it could work, but I have a 6" nils that cuts like butter so not sure I really need another option.


I think ya might have missed something,*ibthetrout is looking to convert an old drill he already has*


----------



## 7mmsendero

Not really sure where some of this is going, but here is my take:

If you regularly walk over 1/4 mile, gas auger weight is an issue. Cordless becomes an attractive option.

If you have trouble starting a gas auger when it's cold out, then cordless becomes an attractive option.

I fit both the above, ditched gas augers for hand augers the past 5 years. Sweating became an issue when making holes, tried the drill, it's a great alternative.


----------



## Rooster_Smasher

Was reading some where that when using a cordless drill with the nils auger it messes the blade up. 

Wondering if those using the Niles find this to be true ???

Thinking about leaving the jiffy behind and rigging up the nils

Rooster


----------



## Ralph Smith

Rooster_Smasher said:


> Was reading some where that when using a cordless drill with the nils auger it messes the blade up.
> 
> Wondering if those using the Niles find this to be true ???
> 
> Thinking about leaving the jiffy behind and rigging up the nils
> 
> Rooster


Was very impressed with Rob's "aslongasitpullsback" set up yesterday on lake fenton. Nils auger with a 1/2" hammer drill. Like cutting butter. Worked great. Thinking of buying a cordless drill since I need one anyway.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

Rooster_Smasher said:


> Was reading some where that when using a cordless drill with the nils auger it messes the blade up.
> 
> Wondering if those using the Niles find this to be true ???
> 
> Thinking about leaving the jiffy behind and rigging up the nils
> 
> Rooster


Tom if your going to use the 8" Nills don/t use the powerpoint bit.... I will hang up at the end of the hole... use the non power point cutting head... I have used both and the normal one cuts better... if you do decide to go with the cordless... you'll need a drill with 650 lb.s of torque at the least....I have a Bosch Brute 700lb of torque.... and the orange screw... as they don't make a conversion for the blue screw.... I have asked Brian at Nill's USA all the question...
http://www.nilsmaster.com/web2008_006.htm
Email Brian and ask if he has any extra screws.... I got mind from him... He had a damaged one that was shipped to him..... as the circle plate was bent/warped [ it dosent effect the performance at all] at the top of the screw... shipped to my door for $50.00


----------



## Pointerguy

This past Sat I was able to drill 5 holes with my cordless setup before my buddy with his jiffy gas auger had it started and one hole finished....lol
This was on the bay and about 12" of ice. I drilled 11 holes through 12-16" of ice sat and only used half the charge on one battery. Gotta love cordless drill augers...


----------



## Ralph Smith

Pointerguy said:


> This past Sat I was able to drill 5 holes with my cordless setup before my buddy with his jiffy gas auger had it started and one hole finished....lol
> This was on the bay and about 12" of ice. I drilled 11 holes through 12-16" of ice sat and only used half the charge on one battery. Gotta love cordless drill augers...


I'm getting it to save on weight. I got a jiffy that starts first pull everytime and will have 4 holes cut before getting drill attached:lol:. But I like the silence and weight savings. Plus plan on doing more panfishing where more holes are needed, and carrying a jiffy all around is a real pain doing 15 or more holes:SHOCKED:


----------



## djvan

I like the fifth wheel gearbox idea. if they reverse direction coul you just run the drill in reverse? or does reverse not have the torque that forward does. I will use my old trusty jiffy model 30 for thicker ice and the cordless drill for early/late season ice


----------



## scooter_trasher

djvan said:


> I like the fifth wheel gearbox idea. if they reverse direction coul you just run the drill in reverse? or does reverse not have the torque that forward does. I will use my old trusty jiffy model 30 for thicker ice and the cordless drill for early/late season ice


reverse tends to loosen your bit


----------



## sureshot006

jacktownhooker said:


> comparing a gas with a electric drill...totally different...I have reverse too...just saying
> I have been out in every weather for 6 seasons 2-3 times a week left it in the hole standing up for hours and never even close to getting stuck just to let anyone know anyhow.


They can both get stuck the same... its not the motor seizing up, its the auger getting frozen in the ice. At that point I'm not sure reverse is going to help you. I'm guessing cleaning chips out then setting auger back in the hole might help prevent getting stuck. I would rather just keep it propped up, inside the shanty, or covered.

They say the average drunk driver goes 80 occurrences before getting caught...just because it hasn't happened yet doesn't mean it can't.

Do what works for you, just trying to prevent some cussing and lost time out on the ice and possible damage to your equipment.


----------



## taizer

Ive never once used reverse on my drill and never plan to if that means anything.
Why would you need to use reverse anyways. i just plow down and keep the drill running while I yank it out. that way I get a clear hole


----------



## Ralph Smith

taizer said:


> Ive never once used reverse on my drill and never plan to if that means anything.
> Why would you need to use reverse anyways. i just plow down and keep the drill running while I yank it out. that way I get a clear hole


They're talking when your done drilling, and going halfway then leave it standing in partial hole to keep the drill itself in the air away from getting wet.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Ralph Smith said:


> They're talking when your done drilling, and going halfway then leave it standing in partial hole to keep the drill itself in the air away from getting wet.


no he's talking a trailer dolly reduction gear and if it's ok if it reverses the direction, if you can just run the drill in reverse, but the bit will loosen


----------



## eddiewardo2113

I have used many augers, and the best one for a cordless is the nils 4.5". It's light, effective, and will easily cut ice with any 18 volt drill.

I mainly fish panfish. I can get 10" gills and 13" crappie through it no problem. 

I use it with a cheap 18 volt Dewalt. I carry 4 batteries in my inside pockets. I can drill tons of holes, it's light, and I can take the drill off and use it at home. I get 15-20 holes on a battery in ice over 12". It also comes with a manual handle in case the batteries run out.

The auger is about $150, I already had a drill. It doesn't need a pilot bit, doesn't need pressure to drill, and I haven't needed to get it sharpened in 2 seasons.

Best cordless option, also haven't burned up a drill with it. I also partially drill it into the ice and stand it up, and I have never had it freeze in. It may be because I am moving a lot, but never had an issue.

Hope it helps.


----------



## sureshot006

Ralph Smith said:


> They're talking when your done drilling, and going halfway then leave it standing in partial hole to keep the drill itself in the air away from getting wet.


This is what I was saying. Sorry to take the thread off track. I just saw a bad suggestion and was trying to help others avoid a stuck auger.


----------



## djvan

I didn't even think about the chuck loosening in reverse


----------



## jacktownhooker

I have a regular drill hook up and I meant reverse in comparison to a gas auger not having reverse (my old eskimo didn't atleast) and no it will never get stuck insulated and out of the air 8" under the snow and ice ...never...how can it be a bad suggestion when it works fine? ...the only example is a gas auger getting stuck...no example of a electric auger..i will never go back to a gas auger for way too many reasons...Big DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE TWO...
By the way it wont fit inside my 1 man fish trap and I don't like ripping holes in my cover and will not ever lay it down in the snow soooo...works fine for me and I fish extremely hard in all weather all night long and getting stuck has not and will not ever be a worry not one second ever acted stuck or dreamed of being stuck or will it ever get stuck...period


----------



## Pointerguy

I have the clam plate, I have a cover for the power head and just lay it down on the ice when fishing. The clam plate keeps the drill well off the ice. Also If I ever had to use reverse it would be no problem since there is no way the adapter is coming off my setup with the adapter that comes with the kit.


----------



## Ralph Smith

jacktownhooker said:


> I have a regular drill hook up and I meant reverse in comparison to a gas auger not having reverse (my old eskimo didn't atleast) and no it will never get stuck insulated and out of the air 8" under the snow and ice ...never...how can it be a bad suggestion when it works fine? ...the only example is a gas auger getting stuck...no example of a electric auger..i will never go back to a gas auger for way too many reasons...Big DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE TWO...
> By the way it wont fit inside my 1 man fish trap and I don't like ripping holes in my cover and will not ever lay it down in the snow soooo...works fine for me and I fish extremely hard in all weather all night long and getting stuck has not and will not ever be a worry not one second ever acted stuck or dreamed of being stuck or will it ever get stuck...period


Sooooo what your saying is....it won't get stuck:lol: Might give it a try when I get mine set up


----------



## raisinrat

I run a strikemaster synthetic in the 6 inch .it weighs about 4 pounds with a hammer drill it's about 7lbs total weight.The synthetic in the 6 inch takes a power point so zero wondering. 

I use the ice master adaptor which is from Michigan right down the street from the shop.


----------



## sureshot006

jacktownhooker said:


> I have a regular drill hook up and I meant reverse in comparison to a gas auger not having reverse (my old eskimo didn't atleast) and no it will never get stuck insulated and out of the air 8" under the snow and ice ...never...how can it be a bad suggestion when it works fine? ...the only example is a gas auger getting stuck...no example of a electric auger..i will never go back to a gas auger for way too many reasons...Big DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE TWO...
> By the way it wont fit inside my 1 man fish trap and I don't like ripping holes in my cover and will not ever lay it down in the snow soooo...works fine for me and I fish extremely hard in all weather all night long and getting stuck has not and will not ever be a worry not one second ever acted stuck or dreamed of being stuck or will it ever get stuck...period


Again, NOTHING to do with gas vs electric. All I'm saying is I have personally seen it happen. Be sure to clean out shavings before standing the auger and it'll probably be fine. My guess is that its the shavings that are the problem. If it'll never happen to you thats great. I wish I were able to fish that often.

Didn't mean to make this an argument. We can move on now.


----------



## 7mmsendero

An observation I can share about the drill setup is your ability to travel light and setup fast. It frees you up from a power auger, so less need for a sled or quad.

Good example, I fish 3/4 mile off shore. If I arrive at the same time as a guy with a sled/quad on a trailer with a power auger I can get out and start fishing just as fast on foot. Much wasted time unloading and starting the power auger for the other guys. Once I had a guy come over to see my setup. He was really surprised I could drill holes inside my shanty. He as shocked a drill can make 8" holes.


----------



## Ralph Smith

7mmsendero said:


> An observation I can share about the drill setup is your ability to travel light and setup fast. It frees you up from a power auger, so less need for a sled or quad.
> 
> Good example, I fish 3/4 mile off shore. * If I arrive at the same time as a guy with a sled/quad on a trailer with a power auger I can get out and start fishing just as fast on foot*. Much wasted time unloading and starting the power auger for the other guys. Once I had a guy come over to see my setup. He was really surprised I could drill holes inside my shanty. He as shocked a drill can make 8" holes.


Now I'll have to call you on that one:lol: It all depends on how someone is set up. I'll have everything on my sled on the trailer sometimes. When we both pull in, I lock the door on van, back off trailer and keep on going while your still unloading and getting those black cadillacs moving down the trail Sorry,had to. I see where your going though.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Ralph Smith said:


> Now I'll have to call you on that one:lol: It all depends on how someone is set up. I'll have everything on my sled on the trailer sometimes. When we both pull in, I lock the door on van, back off trailer and keep on going while your still unloading and getting those black cadillacs moving down the trail Sorry,had to. I see where your going though.


Walking's is great for marinas & farm ponds, but for covering a real lake walking SUCKS, notice how Dave doesn't even skim the hole, if ya get on the fish pull up a few feet and flip your shack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5IvL-Q9UaTk


----------



## 7mmsendero

Ralph Smith said:


> Now I'll have to call you on that one:lol: It all depends on how someone is set up. I'll have everything on my sled on the trailer sometimes. When we both pull in, I lock the door on van, back off trailer and keep on going while your still unloading and getting those black cadillacs moving down the trail Sorry,had to. I see where your going though.


Not all guys are efficient when it comes to loading sleds and quads (these are the same guys that struggle at the dock I think). Add to that not all ice augers start and run well. I can walk 3/4 mile in just under 15 minutes, less with no snow. One things for sure, I don't need to go to the gym.


----------



## Ralph Smith

I hear you. I don't go to the gym either, it would kill me:yikes::lol: That's why I'm riding


----------



## 7mmsendero

Ralph Smith said:


> I hear you. I don't go to the gym either, it would kill me:yikes::lol: That's why I'm riding


I probably lied about the gym part.


----------



## jacktownhooker

raisinrat said:


> I run a strikemaster synthetic in the 6 inch .it weighs about 4 pounds with a hammer drill it's about 7lbs total weight.The synthetic in the 6 inch takes a power point so zero wondering.
> 
> I use the ice master adaptor which is from Michigan right down the street from the shop.


 That is the adapter I have for 6 seasons and works great and I highly recommend it!


----------



## Ralph Smith

Now I got to get an adapter. Just got this baby from ups. 18v,700 on the torque, and 2, 4 amp lithium batteries!


----------



## nerman25

This thread go me thinking why not me.. I already had an 18v dewalt that I use around the house and a 6 inch nils so all I needed was the adapter. Ordered one from icemaster on Saturday afternoon and it was at my house on Tuesday. Looks to be very well built and tried it out today and got 28 holes off one battery through 12 inches of ice. Although the nils is easy to use as it is this will make it even better!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ready2fish

Ralph Smith said:


> Now I got to get an adapter. Just got this baby from ups. 18v,700 on the torque, and 2, 4 amp lithium batteries!


4amp is a must, looks like it sound work just fine, what size auger you going to put on it


----------



## Ralph Smith

Only got a 6", but going to get an 8" for next year. I know the 6" would work great, but always leary of the 8". Even though they're only 2" bigger, there's a lot more surface, and twice as hard on the drill. After seeing Robs work last sunday on the 8" nils he had, I was impressed and made the leap of faith


----------



## ready2fish

same here been using a 6" and might go to 8 when needed

Love how little it weighs, stuck mine on the scale at 13.0 lbs, drill/battery, clam plate and 6" nils


----------



## stevieblunder

Hey guys, long time lurker probably first time poster here. I've followed this thread with interest since the beginning and thought I would pull the trigger on my own set-up. I couldn't see spending $500 on an electric auger no matter what, and since my porter cable 19v drill bit the dust awhile back I figured why not go for it.
Here is my rig and the honest results. I purchased the new Makita brushless hammer drill set-up through home depot. It is 18v and puts out 1090# torque. It is an animal. It comes with 2, 4amp hour batteries and charger. I put it on the old school Mora 8", Yes 8" auger with a home made 12" extension and the ice master chuck adapter. Sharp blades.
Yesterday after work I took it over to a friend's house who lives on the lake to try it out for the first time. Ice was measured at 16" solid, 1" of crust on top of that with a few inches of powder on the very top. Since it was a test of power and speed I drilled hole after hole with no breaks. I drilled 21 holes in a row then the drill needed take take a rest while the LED light blinked while it cooled off. The light came back on after 1 minute 15 seconds saying it was ready for round two. I immediately started drilling. Drilled 12 more holes and started worrying my home made extension on the Mora was gonna drop my auger to the bottom of the lake because of my crappy weld. It developed a pretty good side to side wobble.
So, 33,8" holes before I got too paranoid to keep going. Here's the real kicker. I realize the battery bars are never really accurate but the drill still said I had 2 out of 3 bars left. WHAT? I never even took the second full battery out of my pocket. I went home, welded the extension properly, then put the battery in the charger. 17 minutes to full charge. AMAZING !
I really was doubting with whole cordless drill thing until now. DO IT !!!


----------



## Ralph Smith

What model of Makita has the 1090 on torque out of 18v! Dam, that's a beast. Nice set up, can't wait to get mine going in next day or 2. Have a 6" barracuda (eskimos version of lazer). 8" will be waiting unitl next year.


----------



## stevieblunder

18 volt kit. Model# XPH07M $300


----------



## Pointerguy

Hey Ralph if your planning on turning this into a auger to carry on the bay I might suggest the clam auger plate. Once the drill and auger are attached it is the same look and feel as a gas auger but a lot lighter. I strap mine down on top of my gear box on the front of the quad. I have used mine for two years straight on the bay and have yet to use both batteries charge. Also once attached to the clam plate the auger and drill will not fall off.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Nice drill ...... http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=XPH07M


----------



## Pointerguy




----------



## Pointerguy




----------



## Ralph Smith

Pointerguy said:


> Hey Ralph if your planning on turning this into a auger to carry on the bay I might suggest the clam auger plate. Once the drill and auger are attached it is the same look and feel as a gas auger but a lot lighter. I strap mine down on top of my gear box on the front of the quad. I have used mine for two years straight on the bay and have yet to use both batteries charge. Also once attached to the clam plate the auger and drill will not fall off.


Thanks, but plan on leaving drill in case with batteries and in my box until I get ready to use it. Then just attach to auger extension which I'll leave on the auger bit. I'll take a look at it the plate though. Not sure which will be best to get to attach. Have saw a lot on the "ice master"?


----------



## river rat78

I was sceptical about the clam plate myself Ralph. I finally got to drill 2 holes with it this past Saturday. The drill was an 18v Milwaukee Fuel I believe with an 8" lazer. I have to say I was pretty impressed. It didn't catch once when I drilled the 2 holes. When I use my drill with my 7" lazer and ice master adaptor it catches quite a bit. I think next year I might get the clam plate.


----------



## SCOUTER

Gander Mountain in Saginaw had the clam plate marked down to $49.99 and then got 10% more off for in store sale. They had 3 left after I got mine. Mounted 18v ion Milwaukee fuel to it this afternoon. looks like it will have me on the ice more often.


----------



## taizer

that makita is a bad mofo. Id like to see one in person and use it though. But from the specs looks like it would kill the milwaukee fuel in all aspects


----------



## stevieblunder

Yeah, when I opened the box I was pretty surprised at the length of the side handle. Later on it really helped to hang on for dear life.


----------



## jancoe

This is my makita brushless hammer drill, homemade adapter with 8" mora on 17" ice. I am gonna get the clam adapter so i can lay it on the ice. I copied the ring on the bottom of the Ion drill. It was punching through the bottom of the ice too fast and hanging up bringing it up. Now i need to try it with new blades. The ones on it are 15 years old.


----------



## Stand By

You'll be more satisfied with the clam plate. Your auger and drill will be in phase, not shaking you apart.


----------



## taizer

yeah that thing needs to be mounted to a clam plate for sure


----------



## Pointerguy

jancoe said:


> This is my makita brushless hammer drill, homemade adapter with 8" mora on 17" ice. I am gonna get the clam adapter so i can lay it on the ice. I copied the ring on the bottom of the Ion drill. It was punching through the bottom of the ice too fast and hanging up bringing it up. Now i need to try it with new blades. The ones on it are 15 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmbt-Ox_q58&feature=em-upload_owner



Looks like you need to turn the speed down on the drill...


----------



## jancoe

That thing is in low gear. Yeah i dont like the adapter i made. There is a coupler that reduces the size of the rod that i had to use towards the head of the drill. I wasnt sure if i was gonna like it or not so i just thew this adapter together. Clam plate is definitly coming. I am impressed.


----------



## 7mmsendero

I finally hooked up my Clam plate and used it last night. It's slick.


----------



## Ralph Smith

7mmsendero said:


> I finally hooked up my Clam plate and used it last night. It's slick.


Is the clam plate an adapter to the auger bit as well as a holder for the drill?


----------



## Pointerguy

Yes, once attached it is the same as a gas auger frame but scaled down.


----------



## Pointerguy

Ralph did you watch the video I posted? It was shot one year ago today, 15 miles out of Thomas rd in 35 fow.


----------



## Ralph Smith

I'll check it out. Would like everthing together except drill. That way I can use drill for anchors on hub first, then attach and drill holes quickly.


----------



## Pointerguy

Well that won't work for you then. The drill is mounted on the frame. You remove the chuck and screw on the adapter and replace the screw in the shaft. Then you mount the drill to the frame. At home I can remover the drill in a matter if minutes but wouldn't want to do that in the ice. I guess it comes down to what you want more out if your cordless drill ice auger. For me it's the lack of effort in not having to start the auger, deal with fuel and the noise factor. It is effortless drilling holes with the clam plate. I can drill all my holds before my buddy's have theirs started and one hole drilled.


----------



## Ralph Smith

When I watched Rob with his drill just attached to the nils auger, he had no problems. Smoked right through a bunch of holes and over a foot of ice. Drill didn't walk or wobble. Maybe I need to look at the nils blade next year?


----------



## stevieblunder

I guess I don't really understand the need for the clam plate. Am I correct in the assumption that you need to remove the drill chuck to attach it? If so it would seem to be a dedicated unit for the ice season and just too much hassle to set it back up for use as a drill driver for day to day use.
I don't seem to have any trouble with my drill with just the side handle. As far as auger turn speed I just don't fully depress the trigger and can turn it whatever speed I want. Although I guess the clam plat would be nice to hold your drill out of the snow when your not using it, if it's snowing out it does not protect it from that. I just pull a small black trash bag over the drill and throw it down when I'm done drilling. If it's sunny out it will also keep your battery warm nicely.
The clam plate would actually be nice for protection of the drill for transport but I just attach the drill when I get out there and really see no need for an added $50 or $60 expense. Just my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## Ralph Smith

stevieblunder said:


> I guess I don't really understand the need for the clam plate. Am I correct in the assumption that you need to remove the drill chuck to attach it? If so it would seem to be a dedicated unit for the ice season and just too much hassle to set it back up for use as a drill driver for day to day use.
> I don't seem to have any trouble with my drill with just the side handle. As far as auger turn speed I just don't fully depress the trigger and can turn it whatever speed I want. Although I guess the clam plat would be nice to hold your drill out of the snow when your not using it, if it's snowing out it does not protect it from that. I just pull a small black trash bag over the drill and throw it down when I'm done drilling. If it's sunny out it will also keep your battery warm nicely.
> The clam plate would actually be nice for protection of the drill for transport but I just attach the drill when I get out there and really see no need for an added $50 or $60 expense. Just my opinion for what it's worth.


That's my thinking, plus your adding another 6lbs. which what I'm trying to shave off also.


----------



## river rat78

It's one of those things that you need to try for yourself Ralph. I've been using the ice master adaptor with my drill and auger. It works pretty good but the when I got to drill 2 holes with the clam drill plate that worked better.


----------



## Steve

stevieblunder said:


> I guess I don't really understand the need for the clam plate. Am I correct in the assumption that you need to remove the drill chuck to attach it? If so it would seem to be a dedicated unit for the ice season and just too much hassle to set it back up for use as a drill driver for day to day use.
> I don't seem to have any trouble with my drill with just the side handle. As far as auger turn speed I just don't fully depress the trigger and can turn it whatever speed I want. Although I guess the clam plat would be nice to hold your drill out of the snow when your not using it, if it's snowing out it does not protect it from that. I just pull a small black trash bag over the drill and throw it down when I'm done drilling. If it's sunny out it will also keep your battery warm nicely.
> The clam plate would actually be nice for protection of the drill for transport but I just attach the drill when I get out there and really see no need for an added $50 or $60 expense. Just my opinion for what it's worth.


I'm doing the black garbage bag thing the next time I am out.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Steve said:


> I'm doing the black garbage bag thing the next time I am out.


That does sound like a great idea


----------



## Stand By

Ralph Smith said:


> Is the clam plate an adapter to the auger bit as well as a holder for the drill?


Yes, no other adaptor needed, unless your auger itself is short and you're fairly tall, you may want an extension.


----------



## 7mmsendero

Ralph Smith said:


> That's my thinking, plus your adding another 6lbs. which what I'm trying to shave off also.


The bearing system in the plate seemed to allow a smoother cut, it takes the load off the drill. Also you really need 2 handed operation with the drill, the little detachable handle for an 18 volt is just ok. I think the plate is worth it, nice 2 handed operation.

One other thing with using a cordless drill setup, no matter what you go with, is the ability to set your shanty first, then drill holes indoors. That's nice.


----------



## d_rek

Just picked up the clam plate from Amazon, sold by Franks, for $59.99. I'll be using it with my dewalt DCD980M2 and my 7" lazer auger. Can't wait to give this guy a spin!


----------



## kcfishin

d_rek said:


> Just picked up the clam plate from Amazon, sold by Franks, for $59.99. I'll be using it with my dewalt DCD980M2 and my 7" lazer auger. Can't wait to give this guy a spin!



I bought it from GlensArmyNavy.com this weekend for $58.88 with free shipping and no tax. 

Local shop was $70 + tax but they were out of stock, otherwise I would have paid the $10 to buy local.


----------



## biernl

Dick's Sporting Goods has the Clam Auger Plate on sale for $46.98, online only. Free shipping as well.


----------



## d_rek

biernl said:


> Dick's Sporting Goods has the Clam Auger Plate on sale for $46.98, online only. Free shipping as well.



Bah! That figures. I check their site before I ordered it and it was out of stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## river rat78

Thanks just ordered myself one a few days ago. It's not free shipping though. You need to order $49 or more and they will give you $15 and credit that for shipping. Said I wouldn't get it until first week of March but looks like it will be delivered tomorrow just in time to test it out this weekend.


----------



## 7mmsendero

You may want to look into an extension after this week. With the handle out of play on a hand auger thickness of ice quickly becomes an issue.


----------



## taizer

yeah yeah would help with a extension about 1 foot long when cutting through 20" but under 10" its fine for me. Yeah its low but Id rather keep the thing small


----------



## d_rek

Anyone with the dewalt dcd980m2 how the f*** did you get your chuck off? Doesn't seem to want to budge. Do I need to remove the silver collar before the chuck will come loose? Instructions say it's a single sleeve chuck. Maybe I just need to throw it in the vice and then whack it...


----------



## Stand By

It unthreads in the opposite direction (clockwise). I didn't need to use the hammer method, instead I used a ratchet with an Allen drive socket. The extra length of the ratchet handle was plenty of leverage. Also,you did get the set screw out from inside the chuck, right?


----------



## d_rek

Stand By said:


> It unthreads in the opposite direction (clockwise). I didn't need to use the hammer method, instead I used a ratchet with an Allen drive socket. The extra length of the ratchet handle was plenty of leverage. Also,you did get the set screw out from inside the chuck, right?



Yeah the chuck screw came out already. Had to seat it in a vice, place an Allen wrench in the chuck, then whack it with a small sledge. Couple tinks and it spun right off. 

Got it all setup went over to the pond for a test and drilled 8 holes in under 5 minutes on 16+ inches of ice. I'm sold!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stand By

Yeah, pretty cool at first. I was skeptical about running the 8 inch at first. Was ready to resort to the 6 inch. Still running the 8 with 18 inches earlier in the week. About ready for an extension though. To be fair, I tend to raise it a few times to clear shavings, which does help keep RPMs high I imagine.


----------



## nws6373

I run a milwaukee fuel with 8" Lazer. Like Stand By I have to keep lifting the Auger to remove the shavings and keep RPM up. Love my set up. Do a lot of Tip Up fishing, so that's why I run the 8". When i get close to the bottom I have to actually pull up to keep the auger from binding when hitting the water because the lazer is so aggresive. I drilled 18 holes through 16" of ice before changing battery today.


----------



## 7mmsendero

I added the 12" extension made by Strikemaster for hand augers and it was great. Nice to start out standing in an upright position. I was able to drill three 8" holes with the Clam plate, 8" Mora and Ridgid 18 volt through 20" of ice in no time. I still had a 3/4 charge on battery #1.


----------



## mnelson239

Just got my setup completed and tested. Pick up the clam plate from bass pro on sale for $50, then did all the research on drills, had the Makita picked out but then a co-worker said to check out a Metabo. 18v 5.2ah battery, 976in/lbs of torque. I drilled 35 holes thru 18" of ice with a 8" laser auger on 1 battery. My only complaint was the 1 1/2hours I spent getting the chuck off. Had to drill out the screw inside, and heat up the chuck with a heat gun. Metabo customer support said they will send me a new screw.


----------



## taizer

nws6373 said:


> I run a milwaukee fuel with 8" Lazer. Like Stand By I have to keep lifting the Auger to remove the shavings and keep RPM up. Love my set up. Do a lot of Tip Up fishing, so that's why I run the 8". When i get close to the bottom I have to actually pull up to keep the auger from binding when hitting the water because the lazer is so aggresive. I drilled 18 holes through 16" of ice before changing battery today.


I've never had to lift up on mine 8" lazer and milwaukee I just drill it straight through and keep the drill spinning while I pull it out. 20" of ice no problem drilling 10 holes back to back


----------



## jacktownhooker

Still using my plain 3 yr. old 18v bosch 5" lazer with no handle or clam adapter or extension and catching more fish than I can eat...still not frozen into or stuck standing up in the half drilled hole either


----------

